# And so it begins...



## musicville (Jul 31, 2011)

I say that because i already know after 24h's of ownership that this is going to be an expensive hobby...

My Rancilio Silvia (bought from Sibling Chris)

Super Jolly - picked up from Ebay for £100

Motta Jug - from bella barista

58mm Tamper - given to me by JohnEaley

Many thanks to all those who have helped me so far, now im off to make some coffee


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I guess that the only way that this becomes an expensive hobby is if you have the 'magpie' gene. Some say its a blessing, others a curse.

I have both the magpie and the yorkshire gene and they are in constant conflict

Enjoy the new setup and remember that resistance is futile


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

And so it starts...

Glad it arrived ok. Set up looking good, what are you using for beans?

John


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks great, cracking setup mate, enjoy the coffee


----------



## musicville (Jul 31, 2011)

And packaged very well too John! I am using some Nicaragua Finca Limoncillo Natural Red Pacamara from Hasbean. They are a lighter roast than what I have had from Hasbean in the past and are very fruity they actually smell of strawberrys. Keen to try some other single estate beans thinking I may sign up for a 2 weekly subscription will see.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Oh and scales? Do you have any as only seeing a scoop?

If not 0.1g scales (cheapish on ebay or a salter set from asda living about £7); good for weighing in as well as weighing the output and one of the things to help with consistency.

Hope of help

John


----------



## musicville (Jul 31, 2011)

I have got some salter electronic kitchen scales that are a bit big but work. I will be getting a small timer and some smaller scales once i have been payed in a weeks time. Plus a few other bits and bobs.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Great setup music.... It's the beginning of the end mate - all hope is lost. You'll never be able to drink crap coffee again


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Small scales are a must and I found that only with quite short espresso cups would both fit under the PF whilst pouring (certainly when not with the naked PF). hasbean shot glasses for example wouldn't fit under with the scales.

Regarding a timer, with the PID a you shouldn't need one - it's timed as opposed to volumetric. The default is 26s with a pre-infusion of a couple of seconds. You can change both settings. As a started to use the larger baskets I settled on setting the time to 40s.....it counts down as it pours and a second press of the button stops things, so if you are watching you can stop it manually a few ml/g below your target volume. I'm sure you will find your own method sooner or later


----------



## musicville (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for that Chris I honestly didn't realise that it had that feature, I just thought the pid indicated / set the temp! Just had a play with it and I'm even more impressed with it than I was before, happy days


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

musicville said:


> Thanks for that Chris I honestly didn't realise that it had that feature, I just thought the pid indicated / set the temp! Just had a play with it and I'm even more impressed with it than I was before, happy days


its the posh verison of the PID donchyaknow









so it does preinfusion,shot temp/time and also controls steam temp.....all things that arguably rancilio ought to have built into their machines by default by now, but a new silvia is considered a tad expensive already so maybe that is why they haven't.


----------



## oldbrownjava (Jan 8, 2012)

Brilliant super cost effective setup


----------

